# looking for better shocks for losi mini late model



## RC Racer (Mar 11, 2007)

i am looking for better shocks for my losi mini late model who makes them? and where can i buy them? any other up grades or tips that will make the car better and still keep it legal to race in a mini class


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Losi offers a Late Model specific set that's really nice.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

RC Racer said:


> i am looking for better shocks for my losi mini late model who makes them? and where can i buy them? any other up grades or tips that will make the car better and still keep it legal to race in a mini class


make sure the class you wanna run allows you to change shocks. alot of the stock classes don't allow this change.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

If your track allows a shock change, you can use the Losi Aluminum that are threaded, Itegy that have nice seals and don't leak, and I think GPM also makes them.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

RC Racer said:


> i am looking for better shocks for my losi mini late model who makes them? and where can i buy them? any other up grades or tips that will make the car better and still keep it legal to race in a mini class


http://www.losi.com/Products/Features.aspx?ProdId=LOSB1289

_Since it's not a speed-trick, or anything that makes the car go faster, seems as if most places could see clear to allowing that sort of upgrade._

Otherwise, check your local rules -- you don't want to dump money into things that won't make it through tech.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know at our local track it must all stay stock! Only changes are shock oil, 1400Mah battery, and Slider tires in the rear only. Everything else stays stock.


----------

